# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  ICON, intelligent connected cycle light, See.Sense., Newtownards, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - See.Sense

Crowdfunding campaign on Crowdcube

----------


## Airicist

See.Sense ICON - the intelligent and connected cycle light

Published on Sep 24, 2015




> See Sense ICON is an industry-leading cycle light that connects you to a world of innovative features through your smartphone including crash and theft detection alerts.

----------


## Airicist

See.Sense Crowdcube Video (Please go to www.crowdcube.com/seesense to see our full campaign).
July 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

See.Sense ICON - Theft Detection Demo

Published on Jun 15, 2016




> 30 seconds describing the theft detection ability of the See.Sense ICON

----------

